# Best 5.1 Channel Speakers Under 10K INR



## rak2410 (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi guys,
I want to buy a 5.1 channel Speakers mainly for watching movies and gaming. 
I presently have creative T6100 5.1 speakers, but i am not satisfied with the sound level of these.. 

I dont care about how the sub woofer is, i just need crystal clear voices and mids, since i have a connected a car sub for my PC.

I came across this ,
Zebronics ZEB-SWT9100RUCF 5.1 Channel Multimedia Speakers - Zebronics: Flipkart.com

A Zebronics 5.1 for 6k.. Its a 140 Watt RMS total output. 
It looks like a good option but i want to know which is the best in this range! 

Thanks


----------



## dabster (Sep 26, 2013)

Above ones doesn't show any spec listing on SNR. correct sound reproduction with low noise is what matters.
These seem very good - Edifier Multimedia M3500 5.1 Multimedia Speakers - Edifier: Flipkart.com
overlooked and got carried away with centre which is 10W. 
What is the room size you intend to use these in ?
Whatever you pick see something with SNR~85 and you would be surprised by sound.


----------



## rak2410 (Sep 26, 2013)

But that edifier one is just 6 watt per channel! thats very less.. And my room size is 12x14 feet


----------



## shuhailnp (Sep 27, 2013)

LG HT355 SD Home Theatre System - Buy Online @ Rs.8154/- | Snapdeal

*www.snapdeal.com/product/lg-ht355-sd-home-theatre/419913?utm_source=earth_feed&utm_campaign=7_630


----------

